# Sewing Machine Recommendations?



## BusyCrafting (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi! I've been sewing on a Singer 3810 for the past couple years and am looking into upgrading because it's a plastic machine and has plastic machine problems (thread jams, gets stuck on thicker fabrics). However, it seems like every new mid-range machine with good reviews is computerized, and I just don't trust those to last, while the cheaper, non-computerized machines seem low-quality. (I've sewn on several different Brothers and they seem fragile) Are there any good, durable mechanical options under $350? 

I definitely prefer top-loading bobbins and 1-step buttonhole rather than 4-step, but I'm not fussy about stitch selection beyond that.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

$350 is not enough to purchase a new quality machine.

I have several older model Baby Lock machines that are work horses.

I got two of them on eBay.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Going on about 10 (?) years ago I bought an older Kenmore machine from the thrift store..
This just for hobby and craft things I was working on at the time.. It needed a MAJOR clean up, lube, screws tightened and just normal care..
I cleaned and lubed the best I could and it ran well.. . When it got to the point I needed to take it in for a professional tune up, I left a note saying, just for hobby, not wanting or needing for fancy work or need to put much money into it.. 
The repairman left a note saying, you did well with care, cleaning, and lube, as far as your experience could go.. 
This is a steel gear machine, made by Janome for Kenmore and will outlast both you and me.. 

With the price of new machines, and them being a hit or miss for quality, it may be a good idea to look for a good used reconditioned machine.. Even if you bought and ended up throwing away a couple used machines, if you get a good one it likely would work out cheaper than new.. 
Good hunting..


----------



## PaLady (Oct 24, 2006)

I have both of my grandmother's machines. Both appear to be from the '50's - one is a Singer and I'm not certain what the other one is (and I'm not at home to check, sorry). Both are work horses...easily repaired and all steel. I also have a Singer treadle machine that was free...just needed repair, which was an easy fix...works like a charm. My daughter has Brother, only a couple of years old...runs slow, thread breaks a lot because it gets caught on the plastic...it's all plastic, including the bobbins but works pretty well, otherwise. Out of all of them my grandmother's Singer and my Singer treadle are the best I've ever used. New machines have all the bells and whistles, but they are insanely expensive. The old machines were built to last and still work great. If an old machine would meet your needs, I'd say it's worth the time, effort and money to shop antique stores, thrift stores and yard sales to find one.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I bought a Brother's sewing machine about 6 years ago, Love it and use it the most,. It does more than I know how to do, LOL I also have a White Sewing machine that I've had for 20 + years that is my true workhorse, It will sew thicker fabrics and is my go to when I'm binding a quilt.


----------



## BusyCrafting (Jan 5, 2021)

Thank y'all for the advice! Unfortunately, no one in my area seems to have vintage machines (I've checked sewing shops, thrift shops, pawn shops, etc), and after some bad luck thrifting in the past I'm reluctant to buy online. I think my best options at this point are a refurbished Janome Sewist 725 or Janome HD3000.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Post a want ad in your local on-line sale site. It may jog a machine or two loose. Maybe not immediately and may take two + ads - patience is a virtue here.
I have a 40 year old Kenmore that's a work horse!


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Look at the Juki machines. There are several non computerized machines - they are workhorses but can be a bit more expensive.


----------



## Lady XCII (Sep 17, 2021)

Your posts have helped me as well. I wish I had my great grandmother sewing machine but my aunt broke it and it cannot be fixed. So she threw it out. I am not sure if I want to go with store ones or try to find an old one to fix up and use.


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

Busy crafting..what state do live in? I have a neighbor that's thinking of getting rid of hers since she fell and hit her head on it. I'm thinking that it might be a good one that's worth having.but not sure.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I got this one. $128 in 2018. Not sure what price range your in. Amazon might be a place to see what you might want. Now if i had a bigger budget i would have bough one with longer arm for quilts.


----------



## lukehaid (Dec 26, 2021)

I am using a pre-owned Juki HZL-F300 for the last 2 years very smoothly it's working, at first, I mistakenly inserted a needle into my sewing machine and broke it while sewing, and the feed dog got a little damage. Moreover, it has not caused any problem till now. You can try it if you want. But for that, you have to spend more.


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

This machine comes with very high ratings.... Any opinions on this one?

I really don't want all the digital stuff.....


----------

